# Angeln in Sri Lanka - Wo  und Wie??



## duck_68 (28. Juli 2004)

.....


----------



## wodibo (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Sri Lanka - Wo  und Wie??*

Hi Martin,


ich war in Beruwela und da gehts Angeltechnisch ganz gut. Ich würde aber meine eigene Ausrüstung mitnehmen. 30-50 lbs reichen aus.
Vor den Hotels sind jede Menge Beachboys die ihre Dienste anbieten. Such Dir einen aus und frag ihn gezielt nach Angelmöglichkeiten. Ich hab im Beruwelafluss mit nem kleinen Boot geschleppt. Und mein Beachboy hat dann einen bekannten Fischer organisiert mit dessen Boot wir an der Küste geschleppt haben. Hauptfänge sind Barracuda, Kingfisch und Gelbflossenthun. Knüpf Dir aber ca. 2 Meter lange Stahlvorfächer, da Du immer mit einem Hai in Riffnähe rechnen musst.
Fürs kleine Boot im Fluss hab ich so in etwa 20 Mark und für den Fischkutter 200,- Mark bezahlt. Lass Dich aber nicht übers Ohr hauen. Preisvergleich und Feilschen ist Pflicht!!!!
Wenn Du am Strand spazieren gehst wirst Du an Kanten auch einheimische Angler sehen. Schau bei denen vorbei was die da fangen. Die sind stets äußerst freundlich und hilfsbereit :m
Viel Glück #6


----------

